# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Ngôi sao Tam Đảo nhiều chương trình khuyến mại, giảm giá

## dungnt

Khách sạn Ngôi sao Tam Đảo xin gửi lời chào trân trọng tới Quý Khách hàng!
Khách sạn Ngôi Sao Tam Đảo là khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn  3 sao tại Vĩnh Phúc với phong cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt diệu, Khách sạn ngôi sao Tam Đảo nằm ở trung tâm Thị trấn Tam Đảo với diện tích 5000m2, được xây dựng từ đầu những năm 1968, được nâng cấp từ giữa năm 2008-2010 với 50 phòng ngủ và hội trường 300 chỗ. Nhà hàng Sky Garden sức chứa đến 400 chỗ phục vụ đại tiệc và khu vườn Café Q phục vụ ăn sáng, tiệc nướng buổi tối, karaoke, cùng với các tiện nghi điều hoà, nóng lạnh, truyền hình cáp, mạng wifi…. sẽ làm cho quý khách cảm thấy được thư giãn sau tuần làm việc căng thẳng và bắt đầu tuần làm việc mới hiệu quả .
Với tiết trời đầu xuân se lạnh của Miền Bắc, Tam Đảo nên thơ và lãng mạn dưới những tầng mây lơ lửng, ánh nắng nhẹ xen qua những giàn su su xanh mướt . Còn gì tuyệt vời hơn khi dạo bước quanh sườn núi, ngắm những sắc đào rừng nở muộn, hít thở không khí trong lành và thư giãn .Tam Đảo - điểm nghỉ ngơi yên tĩnh, thư giãn cho bạn và gia đình ....
Hãy đến và dừng chân tại Khách sạn Ngôi sao Tam Đảo chúng tôi để trải nghiệm những điều thú vị này . 
Hiện nay, chúng tôi đang có chương trình khuyến mãi, giảm giá từ 30- 50% đối với khách Đoàn và các công ty Du lịch ( số lượng khách lớn hơn 30 người/ Đoàn ) áp dụng từ 01/01/2012 – 01/04/2012 . Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ Hotline khách sạn để biết thêm chi tiết .
Xin vui lòng liên hệ :
 Khách sạn Ngôi sao Tam đảo - Trung Tâm thị trấn Tam Đảo, Vĩnh Phúc
Ms. Ngô Thuỳ Dung
VP Đại diện tại Hà Nội - Phòng 301 ,Tòa nhà Viễn Đông , số 36 Hoàng Cầu, Q. Đống Đa, Hà Nội .
Tel: 043.8359.011/ 3835.9661 ; Ext : 141
 Fax: 043.7735.396 
 Hotline : 0904.89.15.15 
 Email: ngothuydung_111@yahoo.com
 Website : Khách sạn Ngôi Sao Tam Đảo
 Rất mong nhận được sự cộng tác với Quý khách .

----------

